# hacer teatro



## mariente

Hello everybody,
In Argentina there is a common expression "hacer teatro" which means that you are going to perform a theatre play. I need to know if there is an equivalent in english for this expression. Thank you so much.


----------



## Lillita

My dictionary says the following:

*hacer teatro*
_ to play-act_
_ to be melodramatic_
_ exaggerate_

I hope it helps!


----------



## blnc

Hola mariente

Creo que en inglés, al igual que en francés o alemán, el teatro se "play" (jouer, spielen), no se "make" ni se "do"... 

Saludos


----------



## blnc

Creo que lo que ha puesto Lillita se refiere más a la expresión "lo tuyo es puro teatro" y ese tipo de "exageraciones" de las que decimos que son "teatro" de modo irónico.


----------



## mariente

Yes, I think to play act will work perfectly, thank you so much, by the way, what dictionary are you using?


----------



## Lillita

mariente said:


> Yes, I think to play act will work perfectly, thank you so much, by the way, what dictionary are you using?


 
THIS one


----------



## mariente

Thank you


----------



## Lillita

You are most welcome


----------



## nereidav

Qué te parece "to fake"? Un saludo


----------



## mariente

No, to fake es fingir, yo me refiero a hacer una obra de teatro un teatro, a performance, ya creo que encontré mi palabra: play-act. Pero gracias de todos modos


----------



## mirx

mariente said:


> No, to fake es fingir, yo me refiero a hacer una obra de teatro un teatro, a performance, ya creo que encontré mi palabra: play-act. Pero gracias de todos modos


 

Mariente las definciones que te dio Lilly son todas exactamente de eso de fingir.

En "México hacer teatro" también significa exagerar algo, make a scene, a tantrum.

De hecho tiene que ser en un contexto serio o técnico para que te entiendas que realmente se trata de producir una obra teatral.

Tambien puedes decir "give a performance" o "produce a play"


----------



## mirx

mariente said:


> No, to fake es fingir, yo me refiero a hacer una obra de teatro un teatro, a performance, ya creo que encontré mi palabra: play-act. Pero gracias de todos modos


 

Mariente las definciones que te dio Lilly son todas exactamente de eso, de fingir.

En "México hacer teatro" también significa exagerar algo, make a scene, a tantrum.

De hecho tiene que ser en un contexto serio o técnico para que te entiendan que realmente se trata de producir una obra teatral.

Tambien puedes decir "give a performance" o "produce a play"


----------



## mariente

Me refiero a una obra teatro, con actores, montada en un teatro, con escenografía, vestuario, todo.


----------



## blnc

Te pego lo que dice el diccionario de WR:



> *interpretar* _verbo transitivo_
> *1* _(entender, descifrar, traducir)_ to interpret
> *2* _Teat (un papel)_ to play
> _(obra)_ to perform
> _Mús_ to play, perform: *interpretaremos una canción popular,* we'll sing a folk song



Por la que yo más me inclino es to play, porque lo dices como algo serio: lo dice Satine en Moulin Rouge: "I'll play in a real theater and I'll be a real actress"... o algo por el estilo...


----------



## mirx

mariente said:


> Me refiero a una obra teatro, con actores, montada en un teatro, con escenografía, vestuario, todo.


 

Una obra de teatro es una "play", sin embargo no estoy seuro si se puede "make a play", por eso te sugerí "produce a play".

Yo si diría make a play, pero si necesitas entregar un reporte o un ensayo, entonces habrá que esperar a que un nativo nos confirme si se se puede "make a play" or not.


----------



## Lillita

mirx said:


> Mariente las definciones que te dio Lilly son todas exactamente de eso, de fingir.
> 
> En "México hacer teatro" también significa exagerar algo, make a scene, a tantrum.
> 
> De hecho tiene que ser en un contexto serio o técnico para que te entiendan que realmente se trata de producir una obra teatral.
> 
> Tambien puedes decir "give a performance" o "produce a play"


 
Uuups... Estoy con mirx.  Chequeé otro diccionario y ¡mira qué dice!  El otro diccionario me mintió...  Creo que la expresión que tú estás buscando es _"give a performance"_ como mirx dijo, o también puedes decir _"perform in a play"_ (actuar en un obra teatral.)
Otra vez, ¡mil disculpas!


----------



## mariente

Ahhh gracias!! sí, perform in a play creo que es mi frase. Gracias


----------



## Lillita

Si todavía tengo crédito...  Creo que se puede usar _"to put on a play" _también. Eso quiere decir _"actuar en un obra teatral"._ Lo mismo que _"to perform in a play"_. Eso es todo que se me ocurre. Espero que los angloparlantes puedan echarnos una mano...


----------



## Thomsen

A theatre company can "do a production of X" (X = Hamlet, por ejemplo).  The actors can be said to be "performing X".  One person would be "performing in X".

In general, you could say "I want to act." to indicate that you want to be in theater, but without reference to a specific play.

Hacer  = to make *or* to do, en ingles


----------



## mariente

Siguiendo con el teatro es to make a play, to do a play o directamente perfom a play y las demás están incorrectas?
That expression is used by actors. For example
A: (reporter) what are your projects for next year?
B: Voy a hacer teatro (he will act in a play)


----------



## Thomsen

mariente said:


> Siguiendo con el teatro es to make a play , to do a play
> o directamente perfom a play _(como conjunto)_
> y las demás están incorrectas?
> 
> That expression is used by actors. For example
> A: (reporter) what are your projects for next year?
> *B: Voy a hacer teatro (he will act in a play)[/*quote]
> 
> You could say.  "I am going to be (_or_ perform) in a play."  I am going to be in X."  "I am going to do X."  Si la persona es de otro ambito (peliculas, musica etc) puede decir tambien "I am going to do theatre"
> 
> There are a lot of ways to say it, but you never use "make a play" in terms of theater.


----------



## mariente

Going to do theatre? are you sure? it sounds a little weird to me.


----------



## priscibisbi

mariente said:


> Hello everybody,
> In Argentina there is a common expression "hacer teatro" which means that you are going to perform a theatre play. I need to know if there is an equivalent in english for this expression. Thank you so much.


 


creo que, al igual que en Chile, la expresion "hacer teatro" se refiere a exagerar algo.
Por ejemplo si me caigo y no me hago daño, "hago teatro" para llamar la atención y me pongo a llorar.

esta expresion es muy común y se le dice a la gente que exagera mucho.


----------



## mariente

No es lo que yo digo. Ya lo aclaré, no lo pregunté con ese sentido que estás diciendo, ya dije cual era mi  significado.


----------



## Thomsen

mariente said:


> Going to do theatre? are you sure? it sounds a little weird to me.


 
Este se usa para distinguir, por ejemplo, si el periodista habla con un musicante que va pronto hacer teatro, puede decir "I am going to do theatre." o una de las otras frases. Es un poco extravagante.  

In general, I would use the other options: "I am going to be (_or_ perform) in a play." I am going to be in X." "I am going to do X."


----------



## mirx

Thomsen said:


> Este se usa para distinguir, por ejemplo, si el periodista habla con un musicante que va pronto hacer teatro, puede decir "I am going to do theatre." o una de las otras frases. Es un poco extravagante.
> 
> In general, I would use the other options: "I am going to be (_or_ perform) in a play." I am going to be in X." "I am going to do X."


 

I think you inevted two (words).

Musicante?, is that a fusion of a musician and a singer?

Músico
Cantante.

Nicce word, we should incorporate it to our lexicon, there are many artists who are in fact "musicantes"


----------



## danielfranco

And more colloquialy, rather specific to the USA:
"What are your plans for this year?", asked the reporter to the has-been teen-idol "musicante".
"I want to be in Broadway!", replied the thirty-something with dreamy eyes...


----------



## mariente

mirx said:


> I think you inevted two (words).
> 
> Musicante?, is that a fusion of a musician and a singer?
> 
> Músico
> Cantante.
> 
> Nicce word, we should incorporate it to our lexicon, there are many artists who are in fact "musicantes"


www.rae.es it does exist!!
*musicante**.*
Volviendo al tema creo que perform a play es la más adecuada. Gracias!

* 1.* com. *músico*  (ǁ persona que conoce el arte de la música).


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Retomo este hilo para plantear lo siguiente:

¿Cómo se dice en el caso de que nos estemos refiriendo a _hacer teatro _en el sentido de participar de clases o talleres de teatro como actividad, sin que esto implique necesariamente una _performance _(que tiene el sentido de actuar frente a un público)
Por ejemplo, "mis hobbies son estudiar japonés y hacer teatro". Aquí no quiere decir necesariamente que la persona está montando una obra de teatro para actuar en ella, sino que participa de clases de teatro.

Perhaps to do drama? 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## mariente

Para el caso es lo mismo, de todas formas sería hacer teatro en el mismo sentido.
A lo mejor, to perform drama/ o to perform plays, or just to act.

Otra pregunta también sería si lo usas así: dejá de hacer teatro. Como diciendo no dramatices, no exageres, pero creo que no tiene equivalente, al menos yo no lo conozco, diría simplemente: do not exaggerate. Or do not make things bigger.


----------



## mariente

priscibisbi said:


> creo que, al igual que en Chile, la expresion "hacer teatro" se refiere a exagerar algo.
> Por ejemplo si me caigo y no me hago daño, "hago teatro" para llamar la atención y me pongo a llorar.
> 
> esta expresion es muy común y se le dice a la gente que exagera mucho.


Sí, pero también se usa de la forma en que está planteado el hilo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

How about "present a play " ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jenesaisrien

mariente said:


> Para el caso es lo mismo, de todas formas sería hacer teatro en el mismo sentido.
> A lo mejor, to perform drama/ o to perform plays, or just to act.



Sin embargo no siempre que se hace teatro se está actuando en una obra de teatro. En un taller de teatro  se hacen otras cosas diferentes y no necesariamente preparar una obra para ser representada.
Hay gente que hace teatro y se pasa años haciendo técnicas de improvisación sin actuar en obras. Mi duda es si palabra perform  es correcta, ya que para mí tiene el sentido de representación frente a un público. 

Recién vi que el diario The Independent usa "to do drama" en el sentido que yo lo planteaba, así que por las dudas me quedaré con eso.

Un saludo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

En nuestro idioma japonés, “hacer teatro”  tiene dos significados.
 
“ to perform a paly “ y “disimular hábilmente su identidad o insinceridad”.
y no simplemente “exagerar”. Asi que “ Es es un actor” significa “ El es
un engañador “.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mirlo

Lillita said:


> Uuups... Estoy con mirx.  Chequeé otro diccionario y ¡mira qué dice!  El otro diccionario me mintió...  Creo que la expresión que tú estás buscando es _"give a performance"_ como mirx dijo, o también puedes decir _"perform in a play"_ (actuar en un obra teatral.)
> Otra vez, ¡mil disculpas!


 
No el diccionario no te mintió, "hacer teatro" también se usa como una expresión claramente explicada arriba. Hay muchas frases/ palabras en español que significan varias cosas.

saludos,


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mirlo said:


> No el diccionario no te mintió, "hacer teatro" también se usa como una expresión claramente explicada arriba. Hay muchas frases/ palabras en español que significan varias cosas.
> 
> saludos,


 
*1. *To play a role in a dramatic performance.
*2. *To play a pretended role; make believe.
*3. *To behave in an overdramatic or artificial manner.
hm();Sources=Sources | 2; 
Significa exactamente lo mismo en Japon. En cualquier pais civilizado,
existe el teatro y la  gente que enganha !!  
Asi que creo que significa lo mismo en casi todos los idiomas del mundo.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mariente

Jenesaisrien said:


> Sin embargo no siempre que se hace teatro se está actuando en una obra de teatro. En un taller de teatro se hacen otras cosas diferentes y no necesariamente preparar una obra para ser representada.
> Hay gente que hace teatro y se pasa años haciendo técnicas de improvisación sin actuar en obras. Mi duda es si palabra perform es correcta, ya que para mí tiene el sentido de representación frente a un público.
> 
> Recién vi que el diario The Independent usa "to do drama" en el sentido que yo lo planteaba, así que por las dudas me quedaré con eso.
> 
> Un saludo


Para el caso es lo mismo.


----------



## loladamore

Jenesaisrien said:


> Retomo este hilo para plantear lo siguiente:
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice en el caso de que nos estemos refiriendo a _hacer teatro _en el sentido de participar de clases o talleres de teatro como actividad, sin que esto implique necesariamente una _performance _(que tiene el sentido de actuar frente a un público)
> Por ejemplo, "mis hobbies son estudiar japonés y hacer teatro". Aquí no quiere decir necesariamente que la persona está montando una obra de teatro para actuar en ella, sino que participa de clases de teatro.
> 
> Perhaps to do drama?


 
Yes, in this case you can "do drama", or you can simply "do theatre".

Saludos


----------



## mariente

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Jenesaisrien

loladamore said:


> Yes, in this case you can "do drama", or you can simply "do theatre".



Gracias, loladamore


----------



## srta chicken

I've also heard people say, "I'm going to be in a play."  Is that in line with the context you're thinking of?

Saludos.


----------



## abeltio

Algo como:
I will play (Hamlet) on stage


----------



## jeterinmicipen

y para decir mi madre hace teatro en un grupo del ayuntamiento?? como seria?
My mother performs in a play in a city hall group


----------



## srta chicken

How about,

My mother performs with a city theater (or "drama") group.  (City hall is usually used to refer to politics.)

My mother does theater with a group sponsored by the city.

Saludos.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

what about " My mother acts in a theater group organized by her school"


----------

